# gotta ask the LED question



## randumb (May 28, 2014)

sorry if i shouldnt post outside links as im new but is this worth the cash?

http://www.topledgrowlight.com/led-grow-light/reflector-led-grow-light-96x3w-59.html#.U4Y258r5lng


will it use more power/watts than advertised? im not looking to "light up" more than two "potatos"


decent buy?


----------



## MR1 (May 28, 2014)

That light should use about what the specs show, 170 - 200 watts. There are some growers here using the light one size bigger than the one you linked to.


----------



## Rosebud (May 28, 2014)

It all depends on the size of your grow space. I have two one size bigger that that one. So far it works well, but i am glad i got two for my space.  I like the lights. There is a learning curve with led and i am just starting it...so no expert here.


----------



## P Jammers (May 28, 2014)

randumb said:


> sorry if i shouldnt post outside links as im new but is this worth the cash?
> 
> http://www.topledgrowlight.com/led-grow-light/reflector-led-grow-light-96x3w-59.html#.U4Y258r5lng
> 
> ...


You should step it up to the 144x3 for two potato's just because you want to have at least that much wattage overall minimum, and it's going to increase your total footprint. The equivalent would be of about a 500watt HPS if one could purchase that.

Just note that you will want to grow 2 to 3 foot potato's done rather than the huge type that take several months to veg.

Hope that helps


----------



## 8planets8 (May 28, 2014)

i just bought a small led 800 lumens is that good??? im putting on the one seed that seems to be stuck in the scell will it help??????


----------



## randumb (May 28, 2014)

forgot to ask, how many lumens is that piece likely to put out?

it doesnt say, is that a bad sign?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 29, 2014)

Mmmm   we gonna be making some chips?


----------



## P Jammers (May 29, 2014)

randumb said:


> forgot to ask, how many lumens is that piece likely to put out?
> 
> it doesnt say, is that a bad sign?



The more common practice is to not have that info in the specs. That way if there is someone out there who can afford to spend the 2k to get a cheap LED light tester they can't be busted on giving out bad info.

The flip side is many of these so called LED companies can't afford one either.
HAHA

Do a web search for Colorado's finest top led grow on youtube and you can see a 5 x5 scrog using one of these lights. An update was just posted the other day.


----------



## skullcandy (May 29, 2014)

i started I leds in that wattage range, and they work good they need to be close to the plants for the plant to respond good to that amount of power now after I learned that i would recommend one with more watts so the lights can be lifted further away and plants are still getting enough light to be health i think would be the word.

have you looked at the newer models of lights same web site.


----------



## randumb (Jun 2, 2014)

soooo will this put out enough lumen? for veg? bloom?

plz tell me. i really wanna kno. id really appreciate the info


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 2, 2014)

You were given an answer in post #4.


----------



## Locked (Jun 2, 2014)

randumb said:


> soooo will this put out enough lumen? for veg? bloom?
> 
> plz tell me. i really wanna kno. id really appreciate the info





Post #4



P Jammers said:


> You should step it up to the 144x3 for two potato's just because you want to have at least that much wattage overall minimum, and it's going to increase your total footprint. The equivalent would be of about a 500watt HPS if one could purchase that.
> 
> Just note that you will want to grow 2 to 3 foot potato's done rather than the huge type that take several months to veg.
> 
> Hope that helps


----------



## randumb (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you// plz delete this thread


----------



## Locked (Jun 2, 2014)

randumb said:


> Thank you// plz delete this thread



I can close it, but there is no reason to delete the info. Other growers might find it useful.


----------

